# Sacramento vs. L.A. Clippers Game Thread (3/2) CHRIS WEBBER'S FIRST GAME!!!



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*vs.*









*Sacramento Kings (43-15) vs. Los Angeles Clippers (25-32)
Arco Arena, Tuesday March 2, 2004
7:00pm PT *

*Probable Starters*











































































*Predictions on how Chris Webber will do?*


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Good to see that face in the starting lineup again, i say he has a moderate game, especially since hes going against Brand


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

He has had a long time in between being activated and now so maybe he wont be as rusty...he probably won't get huge minutes but I will predict:

14 Points/7 Rebounds/4 Assists

And for the game prediction:

SAC 101
LAC 95


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

OT...tomorrow is Webber's 31st birthday so happy birthday Chris!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Speaking of missing, the Kings look forward to Tuesday's home game against the Los Angeles Clippers, when Webber is expected to play for the first time this season.
> 
> Webber, who has been out with a knee injury most of the season, missed the last eight games while on suspension.
> 
> "I would assume he'll start," Kings coach Rick Adelman said. "We'll sit down and talk about it tomorrow at practice."


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I want him off the bench, have him come in on the first dead ball


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Webber return begs question: How will he fit in?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

*Webber 15pts 10rbs 6asts*


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1748618


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Clippers 96 - 114 Kings

Peja: 26 pts
Miller: 16 pts, 9 Reb, 5 dimes
Bibby: 18 pts
Webber: 11 pts, 6 Reb, 3 dimes:woot: 

Looks like i will bring my Webber jersey out of the closet, off of the injured reserve tomorrow.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Webber=
15 Points 8 Boards 4 Dimes

Kings win


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Return of the King-Chris Webber*

Chris Webber spoke to the media on Monday about his impending return to the court. Here's what he had to say...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*All of the CWebb articles from todays SacBee...*

Back from a painful absence: Operation, rehabilitation, suspension - now comes anticipation for Webber 

More down time is a possibility, says a noted surgeon 

Webber's true worth must come at playoff time


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Preview


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

Can you imagine a team with either Chris Webber, Brad Miller, or Vlade Divac coming off the bench? That's ridiculous. Especially considering they've also got Bobby Jackson coming off the bench. This team is gonna' be awesome.

Matt


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

It will be Brad coming off the bench, but yeah, its gonna be sick. they said their will probably be some times, where Webber takes the 3 spot, Miller the 4 Vlade the 5 and Peja the 2. Tallk about SIZE!


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Not to take anything away from the Kings, but they are very lucky that Brad Miller is a selfless player, imagine how hard it would be for Webber to come back, if Miller was greedy or what not.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Webber is looking real good out there and Bibby is still knocking down long jumpers. 

The Kings are a machine.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

7 Points and 5 Rebounds in 6 minutes


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AL9045</b>!
> Not to take anything away from the Kings, but they are very lucky that Brad Miller is a selfless player, imagine how hard it would be for Webber to come back, if Miller was greedy or what not.


It is not a big deal because next year Miller will be the starting Center and Miller will still get a lot of minutes w/ C-Webb back. Massenburg and Songaila will have their minutes cut and justifiably so.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

To anyone watching the game, how does Peja look? Is Webber hogging the ball and preventing Peja from getting as many looks as he should, as some have predicted would happen?

It's only 8 minutes into the game, but it's the Clippers, it's still tied, and Peja is just 1-4. :no:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> To anyone watching the game, how does Peja look? Is Webber hogging the ball and preventing Peja from getting as many looks as he should, as some have predicted would happen?
> 
> It's only 8 minutes into the game, but it's the Clippers, it's still tied, and Peja is just 1-4. :no:


Maggette is playing good defense on Peja so far. The Kings are sharing the ball really well. Webber is taking shots in the flow of the offense. Brand can not check Webber (he never could).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Maggette goes out and Peja scores damn near immediately. :laugh:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

End 1:

Clippers 33
Kings 33

Webber: 9 pts, 6 Reb
Miller: 7 pts, 2 Reb
Bibby: 7 pts
Peja: 6 pts

I sure didn't think Webber would be this good after missing most of the season . But what the hell is up with the Defence, that concerns me a bit.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

These guys look unstoppable. My goodness. 44-33 with 9:15 left in the 2nd quarter. They might get 70 points in the first half.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> It is not a big deal because next year Miller will be the starting Center and Miller will still get a lot of minutes w/ C-Webb back. Massenburg and Songaila will have their minutes cut and justifiably so.


Agreeable, it still helps though that the Kings have team players everywhere.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Clippers 54
Kings 60

Miller: 17 pts, 3 Reb
Webber: 11 pts, 8 Reb, 2 Dimes:vbanana: 
Bibby: 11 pts, 3 Reb, 3 dimes
Peja: 9 pts
Vlade: 7 Reb, 6 dimes


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Damn, Webber looks real good. He can score and rebound at will, this makes the Kings very very very good, especially with Duncan/KG in the west and Webber can play them well. I'm not going to get hopes up about the Kings, because they've let me down a lot in the past (no offense) but they do look to be the easy favorite if Webber continues coming back successfully.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

They still aren't showing on defense... 33 points to the Clippers in 1 quarter, and 54 by the half. You won't get to the finals allowing 108 ppg. 

Glad to see Webber doing well.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Im so scared whenever Webber jumps :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Webber has fit in perfectly... Peja hasnt shot as much, but Peja isnt a guy too shoot a huge volume in every quarter, it will either be the third or fourth where Peja will start lightin it up


----------



## sammysamosa (Mar 10, 2003)

wow webber hasn't missed a beat...amazes me...thank god i've kept him on my fantasy team all season for such a low price...i look like a genious now


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Webber still has to get his nastiness back. Hes been rejected a couple of times where he normally would have thrown it down. He does look very impressive for his 1st game in 10 months.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

26 pts 12 rebs 4 assists in 27 minutes!!!!!  And the Kings needed EVERY point!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Webbers shot has improved DRASTICALLY, they said on the telecast that he worked with legendary shooting coach (i forgot his name), but it looked SO much better!


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Clippers 106
Kings 113

Webber: 26 pts, 12 Reb, 4 dimes
Miller: 23 pts, 9 Reb
Peja: 23 pts
Vlade: 12 pts, 10 Reb, 8 dimes

Don't know why this game was a struggle when it should have been a cake walk. Someone that was actually able to watch the game might be able to inform me. At least Webber is back and well. I think Peja should be shooting more, i don't care who is on the team.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

And how did Webber move on the court, was he more agile and was he able to maneuver a little better in the lane, compared to last year?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Peja had 23 points, and only shot 2 less shots than he normally does, not only that, but he had a horrible night, missing 2 wide open lay-ups. Clippers are a good team, they just cant finish, but theyll hang with u til the end... Peja just had a quiet 23, but Maggette was a huge contributor to that. Because when Webber went out, Peja didnt all of a sudden break free of his chains and unload shots, he stayed exactly the same, thats why i dont think it has anything to do with Webber being there...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> And how did Webber move on the court, was he more agile and was he able to maneuver a little better in the lane, compared to last year?


He ALMOST dunked on Kaman, but he fouled him hard, but he got really high, he took it kind of slow, but he hasnt missed a beat. He wasnt running around the floor, but he played great, just the way Adelman wanted him to


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

When was the last time you saw a five second violation, it could have very well cost the Clippers the game

Massenberg-DNP Coaches Decision
Songaila-DNP Coaches Desicion

I have a feeling well see alot of the for the rest of the season


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I just hope Peja doesn't start to shy away from shots because he feels he doesn't have to do as much anymore. In my mind, and it's just my opinion, Peja is the best player on the team. It's good to know that Webb is back with a vengence though, i will be sporting the jersey tomorrow.:yes:


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> Final:
> 
> Clippers 106
> ...


well i couldn't watch it, but i was listening to it on the radio...their interior defense was pretty soft..not too surprising with webb and miller both coming off injury


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

^ 
l 
l
l
l 


Looks like those drugs did more to Webber than we thought :laugh: Just kidding :laugh:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> their interior defense was pretty soft


And that's the aspect that the kings need to address the most with Webber back, i guess it's just going to take some time for everything to start clicking.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> When was the last time you saw a five second violation, it could have very well cost the Clippers the game
> 
> Massenberg-DNP Coaches Decision
> ...


Just shows the kind of depth the Kings have. Both of those guys have played very well for Sacramento and should perform well if called on in the playoffs.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

They said on the radio that he was jumping fine off of the repaired knee...I was cringing every time they said there was a collision or someone went down:laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

NBA.com SACRAMENTO 113, LA CLIPPERS 106  



> Kings swept the season series for the first time since the 1976-77 campaign, when the Kings were in Kansas City and the Clippers were the Buffalo Braves.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I love it when the Kings win and the Lakers lose on the same day


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> I love it when the Kings win and the Lakers lose on the same day


I hear ya:yes:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow... 26 points in your first game in 10 months is just insane.

Thursday, March 4th is Webber's return to national TV (TNT), even though it is against the lowly 76ers.


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

Is this the most powerful frontcourt in the NBA? Divac, Webber, Miller, Stojakovic, Songaila? Shaq, Grant, George, sometimes Malone Nesterovic, Duncan, Rose, Turkoglu? Yao, Cato, Taylor, Jackson?

...I've gotta go with Sacramento.

Matt


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

A Super Tuesday indeed: Chris Webber comes out aggressively and puts on an offensive show in a victory 

How's this for 'openers': In full bloom


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*More pictures from the game*


----------

